# Science Center



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I was there last Sunday.
the 2 at 90m look good, 
the 2 at 70m have soft centres my arrows from a 40# recurve will pass through, I shot to the lower right of the butt
60m and 2 at 50m look okay and others were shooting them
don't remember the 30m
someone said the 4 at 18m were repaired this past month
so overall pretty good, 
the field was extremely wet, squish mud and puddles the size of houses, but that was 6 days ago...
give it a try


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks cc46. I think i might go put in a shift tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

lets see if this pic works, if so in the 7/8 ring at 10 o'clock is just a nock, thats the centre of the 70m butt where I had the pass throughs, but the rest of the butt is ok


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Cc46, 
What type of bow were you shooting at the Science Center course? We were there about a month ago and with our compounds we could not get our arrows out of the butts. It took two people on each shaft pulling like heck to get them back. Cheers


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Durham, 
Those tentest butts stick to arrows , but arrow lube helps


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Re Science Ctre.
Butts are in very bad shape. One of the 90's is down, all of the 20's are so soft arrows go through REAL FAST> and hay is so tall and thick they are gone to the arrow god for good.
I spoke with the Parks Super about lost arrows, he will post a note on his staff's bulleten board to collect any arrows found while cutting grass. 
I was told by the Super. that he has new "Ten-Test" and will put up new butts when the ground isn't so soft. He will also paint the shooting line. I suggested that paint will be gone with the next grass cutting and that something more permanent would be nice.
A word of warning to "ALL" The Parks Super is real adement about broadheads. He has been down four times checking for broadheads while I was there.
One time he had the boys in blue with him, why I don't know and didn't ask. I asked him if one brought their own butt could they shoot broadheads. "NO" was his reply. I am there almost daily and I haven't heard of any accident etc etc. so why this frequent checking ???
Oh and you sure need boots if not rubberboots because of the water in the field.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks CC. I will be shooting at Durham for the summer but if I shoot the Science Center course again I will give some arrow lube a try. Cheers


----------

